
The New Workplace Is Agile, and Nonstop. Can You Keep Up? - maxxxxx
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/technology/the-new-workplace-is-agile-and-nonstop-can-you-keep-up.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0
======
punnerud
If you can't read:
[https://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](https://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKnMChpMjQAhXiE5oKHa3OBZ4QqQIIHjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F11%2F25%2Ftechnology%2Fthe-
new-workplace-is-agile-and-nonstop-can-you-keep-
up.html&usg=AFQjCNFn9es12G1qEAa9i84bOSKcUK4yiw) (skip subscription by going
through Google)

------
maxxxxx
I am glad to hear that other industries area also slowly learning about the
benefits of "Agile" and "Cloud" :-)

